# Do Costco Budget Car Rentals Include 2nd Driver?



## Blues (Aug 15, 2007)

Subject says it all.  Have rented a car from Budget through Costco web site, using Costco discount code.  Wondering if I can add DW as a driver for no cost.  Costco site didn't address this, and terms on confirmation email say additional drivers may cost extra, so I assume no.  But I'm willing to be wrong   What does Budget charge for 2nd driver?  Thanx.


----------



## EZ-ED (Aug 15, 2007)

Alamo and Budget is yes. I don't know about Hertz and Avis.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it depends on where you're renting.  If it's domestic USA,  the second driver is usually included on Costco rentals.  Double-check your confirmation email details.  If it specifically says the second driver may be at extra cost, then I'd guess you're renting outside the USA?  Like maybe in Mexico?  

Reagrdless, if you need to know what Budget will charge you for a second driver, contact them directly.  The rates will surely be different based on where and when you're renting.

Dave


----------



## happybaby (Aug 16, 2007)

Rented a SUV at Orlando (MCO) in May thru Alamo using the Walmart code and a 2nd driver was free of charge.
Thrifty says an additional charge may be imposed on other then spouse.

As op said, call them and ask


----------



## Blues (Aug 16, 2007)

Renting at MDW airport in Chicago over Christmas holidays.  Confirmation email has logos from Budget and Costco Travel.  Otherwise, it looks like boilerplate from Budget.  Explicitly says unlimited miles, but says nothing (in the car rental section) about 2nd driver.  Towards the bottom, in the "Additional Fees" section, it states "Additional drivers may be subject to an additional fee."

Not too worried about this -- I usually drive in Chicago (my home town) in the winter, rather than DW.  I was just curious, since I've seen others assert that the 2nd driver is free when renting from Costco.  I guess I'll find out at Christmas.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2007)

I just checked through Costco.com Budget rental pages, and what you're seeing is what shows there for my test, too.  I also tried MDW not during the holidays, and also Seattle in october.  Same-same throughout for any Budget rental.  But a quick test of Alamo through Costco.com for same test dates in December at MDW _*does *_show free second driver.  

So it sounds like Budget has done away with the free second driver on their Costco rentals.  Bummer.

Dave


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Aug 16, 2007)

According to its webste, Budget allows a spouse as an additioal driver on all its rentals from corporate-owned sites.  You can check whehter your rental location is "corporate-owned" on the website.

-- Suzanne


----------



## Blues (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you Suzanne!  I looked it up, and Budget's MDW office is corporate owned.


----------

